# ما الفرق بين نيبوش nebosh او الاوشا osha ؟



## يا الغالي (25 يونيو 2010)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​

​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ما الفرق بين نيبوش [/FONT][FONT=&quot]NEBOSH [/FONT][FONT=&quot] او[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] الاوشا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]OSHA[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ؟ ما هي افضل في عالمنا العربي؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 

​​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هل دورات _نيبوش_ اغلى من ام الاوشا ام عكس؟ كيف الحصول عليهما؟[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 يونيو 2010)

سبق الأجابة على هذا السؤال من قبل أحد الإخوة بهذا الملتقي ولكن للأسف لم أجد الرابط الآن من خلال البحث وكانت أجابته على النحو التالي:

الفرق بين الأوشا والنيبوش:

دورات الأوشا للصناعات العامة والنيبوش الدولية العامة هي شهادات للإلمام العام بالسلامة والصحة المهنية إحداها أمريكية (أوشا) والأخرى بريطانية (نيبوش) ونظرا لإختلاف المدرستين فإن المحتويات مختلفة والحصيلة العلمية مختلفة، وللإيضاح الأوشا يغلب عليها الجوانب التطبيقية والمعايير وأساليب تنفيذ الأعمال الخطيرة وكيفية استخدام osha standards المتاحة علي الانترنت واستخلاص المعلومات منها وعلى سبيل المثال عند الكلام عن منع السقوط في برامج الأوشا تجد نفسك أمام خضم من الاطوال والأبعاد والقدرات الاحتمالية الدنيا لوسائل منع السقوط مثل الدرابزين والأحزمة أو عند الكلام عن السوائل القابلة للاشتعال وكيفية تصنيفها طبقا لمواصفاتها الفيزيائية ومعنى الملصقات علي العبوات الخاصة بها سواء الاكواد أو الأرقام . لذلك بشكل عام الاوشا تعتبر برنامج تطبيقي يعطيك المفاتيح الاساسية لمعرفة كل ما يهم السلامة في أي صناعة وتجعلك ملم بما حولك وتتميز برامج الأوشا بأنها غاية في الوضوح واختباراتها تقيس مستوى تحصيل الدارس للمحتوى العلمي والمهارات المطلوبة بصرف النظر عن مهارات الصياغة اللغوية. كما أن ادارة الأوشا الأمريكية إدارة حكومية تعتمد المحاضرين المؤهلين للقيام بأعمال التدريب وتوفر لهم الكارنيهات الدالة علي حضور واجتياز الدارسين للدورة والاختبارات بسلاسة دون مغالاة أو النظر إلى الربحية فهي غير هادفة للربح.
أما النيبوش تركز بشكل أساسي علي فلسفة ادارة أمور السلامة والصحة المهنية بالمنشاءات المختلفة من حيث نظم الادارة المعتمدة عالميا، المعايير المختلفة التي قد تؤثر علي سلامة العاملين من معايير ذات علاقة بالمنشأة أو المعايير الشخصية لدى العاملين(النفسية الجسدية المهارية عوامل الرفض...إلخ)، أسلوب ادارة وتقييم المخاطر ، الحوادث وتحليلها، مع الجوانب التطبيقية للسلامة بشكل ينمي قدراتك الشخصية علي تحليل الاعمال التي تقوم بها وكيفية تأمينها بشكل فلسفي مع تجنب الحديث عن الأرقام أو الاكواد التطبيقية المفصلة التي يذخر بها برنامج ألاوشا، واختبارات نيبوش غاية في الدقة ومعيار حقيقي لمستوى الدارس ومدي تحصيله وقدرته علي الصياغة اللغوية لما تحوية رأسه من أفكار. لذلك الحاصلين علي تقديرات عالية فيها معروف مستواه من حيث قدرات اعداد التقارير الفنية والمهارات اللغوية المتعلقة بمجال السلامة. أما النيبوش كمنظمة غير حكومية بريطانية تعتمد علي هذه النوعية من الخدمات لتحقيق ربحية تدعم نشاط المنظمة لذلك فإن النيبوش لا تعتمد محاضرين مستقلين كما هو الحال في الأوشا وإنما تعتمد هيئات تدريب لديها الموارد البشرية والمؤهلات اللازمة لتقديم التدريب وفي الغالب هي شركات ومراكز تدريب بريطانية كبرى لها فروع أو مكاتب تمثيل بالمنطقة العربية. 


والخلاصة أن الأوشا والنيبوش منهجين مختلفين لا يمكن الاستعاضة عن أحدهما بالأخر وإن كانا علي المستوى العالمي شهادتين متكافئتين.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 يونيو 2010)

هذا أجابة أخرى باللغة الإنجليزية:
What is the difference between NEBOSH and OSHA
OSHA (the Occupational Safety and Health Administration) is a government agency in the US Department of Labor that is charged broadly with regulating occupational health and safety in the workplace and able to issue citations and fines to covered employers who violate regulatory requirements. 

NEBOSH (the National Examination Board in Occupational Safety and Health) is a Charitable body in the United Kingdom. It is a nongovernmental organization that offers a variety of professional examinations, upon successful completion of which it issues certificates attesting to the recipient's professional qualifications.​


----------



## يا الغالي (25 يونيو 2010)

اذا واحد لم يحصل على الدرجة المطلوبة في اختبارات نيبوش
هل يحصل على شهادة او يخسر تكلفة الدورة نيبوش؟


----------



## gulanar (29 يوليو 2010)

> *اذا واحد لم يحصل على الدرجة المطلوبة في اختبارات نيبوش
> هل يحصل على شهادة او يخسر تكلفة الدورة نيبوش؟*​


 
نفس السؤال ؟؟


----------



## tomasz (6 أكتوبر 2010)

يستطيع ان يعيد الأمتحان مرة أخرى ولمرة واحدة فقط


----------



## safety.man (12 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot for all of you realy aget some information from you gentelmen


----------



## TSOLIDO (13 نوفمبر 2010)

tomasz قال:


> يستطيع ان يعيد الأمتحان مرة أخرى ولمرة واحدة فقط


sorry brother , but where do you take your Nebosh?,in RRC you loose only exam fees , but you can pass exams as many as you want within 05 years max. so you don't loose course fees (E-Learning),TS


----------

